# Bartkowscy's church Poland and chapel of Ścinawka Górna



## heeftmeer (Aug 28, 2011)

Two small churches in the country of Poland. Two different churches too. Both abandoned. Here the results.




Coffin of Bartkowscy by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




crosses by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




sacrifice by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Bartkowsky's home by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


And the other church is the chapel of Ścinawka Górna beneath the Palac




ceiling by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




forgotten monument by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




The balcony by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Liftedd (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats insane! the art work done in their is amazing


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant pix! Great stuff!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice work but hard to believe they are just left like that.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 28, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Nice work but hard to believe they are just left like that.



Not sure what is the story of these particular churches, but many churches and chapels were abandoned (sometimes forcibly) during the Soviet era. Some of them have such awful memories associated with them that in the new age, new churches were built rather than restore the old buildings. At least, according to my friends wife, who is both Polish and an historian. Some of the things she has uncovered in her research are truly dreadful.


----------



## heeftmeer (Aug 28, 2011)

Most castles and palacs where in use by farmers in Russian times. They didn't have money to restore the places so they kept as they where and unused. New churches where build and you see a lot of them thosedays


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 28, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent finds and photos, heeftmeer. Very atmospheric and gorgeous murals.


----------

